# wo sind wir nur hingekommen?



## tommytrialer (26. August 2003)

ich hab ja schon viel gehört..auch im save the trails forum

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/f12/

wo leute nylonschnüre und so aufhängen aber diese anchricht ist hammerhart. wie kann sowas passieren? 


folgendes ist passiert.

nachzulesen auf
http://www.webpersonal.net/biketrial/principalE.htm
und dann auf news klicken



08-26-2003 
A sad notice open the section . One of the best riders in the ´80 and ´90 , CHRISTOPHE WINAND 
( he was the main rival of Ot Pí in 1990 World Championship ) was dead few days ago when some hunters shooted him some 
shots because they thought that Christophe was an animal in the forest . 
Biketrial world , and all the people knew him , will remember him like a good rider and , from this web , to be beside his 
parents and friends in these bad moments .


ich sag nur traurig traurig. ist man den nirgends mehr sicher


----------



## aramis (26. August 2003)

Das ist ja nicht das erste mal, dass Jäger im Wald auf irgendwas schießen, was sich bewegt, und dann feststellen, dass es kein Tier war, sondern ein Mensch.

Leider hat es jetzt auch einen Trialer getroffen. Ich würde gern mehr über die Hintergründe wissen. Wurde der beim Trialen erschossen oder beim XC oder Spazieren? Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass der den absichtlich erschossen hat.


@Tommy: Sicher biste auf legalen/offiziellen Trainingsmöglichkeiten. Da brauchste nicht damit zu rechnen, erschossen zu werden (außer beim Double P, da rennt manchmal so ein irrer mit ´ner Flinte rum).
Das gilt übrigens auch für die DHler. Ansonsten muss man eben immer mit Stress rechnen, in erster Linie wegen älteren Menschen und Spinnern, egal ob im Wald oder sonstwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (26. August 2003)

stress mit alten menschen und spinnern gibts überall 

aber das ist der hammer echt schaiß, vertrottelte jäger


----------



## King Loui (26. August 2003)

wo ist das denn passiert? wenns im amiland passiert ist, dann wunderst mich nicht. wer bowling for columbine gesehen hat, weiß wovon ich rede. die typen schießen einfach alles über den haufen.

in deutschland wird das wohl nicht vorkommen, da es eigene jagdtgebiete gibt (soweit ich weiß) und die sind gekennzeichnet.

meiner meinung nach gehören waffen verboten, außer fürs militär. man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## tommytrialer (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *meiner meinung nach gehören waffen verboten, außer fürs militär. man sieht ja was dabei rauskommt. *



ja genau...nur bleibt das ein ewiger traum.


----------



## King Loui (26. August 2003)

leider.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. August 2003)

Ist ja wirklich hammer hart. 
Der Jäger gehört ins gefängnis!!!
Wie kann man nur auf was schiesen was man nicht eindeutig identifiziert hat?
Es bewegt sich und dann drückt der einfach ab? Sowas dummes dürfte nichtmal ein Auto fahren gewschweige den ne Knarre haben.


----------



## jobed77 (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von King Loui _
> *
> in deutschland wird das wohl nicht vorkommen, da es eigene jagdtgebiete gibt (soweit ich weiß) und die sind gekennzeichnet.
> *



Schon mal 'nen Hochsitz im Wald gesehen? Die sind nicht als Aussichtstürme da...


----------



## aramis (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Cryo-Cube _
> *Ist ja wirklich hammer hart.
> Der Jäger gehört ins gefängnis!!!
> Wie kann man nur auf was schiesen was man nicht eindeutig identifiziert hat?
> Es bewegt sich und dann drückt der einfach ab? Sowas dummes dürfte nichtmal ein Auto fahren gewschweige den ne Knarre haben. *



Was verstehst du unter eindeutiger Identifizierung? Natürlich ist das nicht in Ordnung und zeugt von inakzeptabler Fahrlässigkeit, aber wenn du durch so ein kleines Zielröhrchen schaust, ist das sicher schnell mal verwechselt, zumal man das Wild ja auch erlegen will, bevor es wieder abhaut. Die näheren Umstände sind leider auch nicht bekannt.

Und genau deswegen ist es jetzt völlig fürn Aaaa....., den Jäger anzprangern, Waffen verbieten zu wollen etc. (Übrigens ist eine Waffe meiner Meinung nach bei einem Jäger besser aufgehoben als beim Millitär, ihr Experten)
Also haltet mal den Ball flach, bevor jetzt noch einer in den Wald geht und Hochsitze zersägt.

Na, ich werde mal googeln, ob ich evtl. genauere Infos von dem Vorfall bekommen kann.


----------



## aramis (27. August 2003)

... Christophe Winand war übrigens ein Belgier.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. August 2003)

Nix da mit  Unglücksfall! Das ist fahrlässige tötung. 
Bevor man sich nicht 100% sicher ist was man vor der Flinte hat darf einfach nicht abgedrückt werden.

Sehe nicht wie man dafür verständis haben kann. Es hat halt nen trialer erwischt, genauso gut hätts aber auch ne 12 Jährige  sein können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (27. August 2003)

Was meinst du mit rausreden, hab ich den erschossen oder was?

Nee, ich habe kein Verständnis und habe das ja auch so geschrieben. Ich finde es nur blödsinnig, das jetzt als Anlass zu nehmen, sich sinnlos über alles mögliche aufzuregen, was damit in Zusammenhang steht.

Es ist ja auch sehr gut möglich, dass jemand mit der XC-Bude auf nem unbefestigten Waldweg langfetzt, der eigentlich gesperrt ist, weil Jagdrevier. Wenn der dann nem Jäger vor die Linse heizt, während der gerade abdrückt, ist er ja quasi selbst schuld.

ACHTUNG: Dieses Beispiel hat absolut nix mit dem Fall zu tun, von dem wir hier reden. Ich will damit nur zeigen, dass eure Außerungen zu Schuld und Konsequenzen viel zu voreilig sind, solange ihr nicht genau wisst, wie es passiert ist.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. August 2003)

[schwarzer humor]
Vielleicht hat er grad nen 2,50m gap gemacht und ist genau in der luft vor die Linse des Jägers gekommen der grad dabei war ein Reh zu erlegen
[schwarzer humor]


----------



## aramis (27. August 2003)

Du hast den / im abschließenden Tag vergessen, aber den Kommentar hättste dir auch ganz sparen können. Wie gesagt, du weißt ja gar nicht, ob der aufm Trialbike unterwegs war.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *. Wie gesagt, du weißt ja gar nicht, ob der aufm Trialbike unterwegs war. *



Deswegen auch [schwarzer humor] Tags!!
Der Jäger hat natürlich keine Schuld wenn der Trialer ihm vors Rohr rennt,springt oder sonst was, is klar.Sehr unwarscheinlich, aber möglich


----------



## Deleted 9600 (27. August 2003)

Auch wenns Nichts zur Sache tut, ich kenne Jaeger nur als schiessgeile ********** (ich bin auf nem Bauernhof aufgewachsen, wir haben 30 Hektar Wald, ich hab also schon mal nen Wald gesehen), die auf ALles schiessen, was sich bewegt, Hunde die nicht angeleint sind, obwohl neben ihnen das Herrchen steht, Katzen, Alles wofür man sie am Ende zwar hassen aber nicht belangen kann.

Ruft man einen Jäger an, weil ein Tier angefahren wurde, -> um es zu erlösen, dann hört man sowas wie: Nicht mein Revier, obwohl der Typ nur 1 km wegwohnt. 

Sicherlich kann man das nicht pauschal sehen, denn es gibt ja überall Solche und Solche.


----------



## aramis (27. August 2003)

Naja, kann schon sein, mein Opa ist auch Jäger und erschießt immer die Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft. Aber sonst kann man eigentlich nicht behaupten, dass der besonders waffengeil ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kohlwheelz (27. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *erschießt immer die Katzen aus der Nachbarschaft. *


----------



## City Driver (27. August 2003)

Das mach ich immer mitter Soft Air^^ 

Aber lernen tun die Viecher echt rein gar nix.

Zum Thema. Das is echt übel und ich weiß ehrlich gesagt gar nicht was ich dazu sagen könnte. Bin sprachlos.


----------



## Hupe (28. August 2003)

Also ich finde Schuld oda nich Schuld kann man später immer noch drüber diskutieren....da is nen Mensch gestorbn.

*Ruhe in Frieden!*


----------



## KAMIkazerider (28. August 2003)

lasst ihn in peace resten!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. August 2003)

kürz mal deine Signatur Kamikaze!!!


----------



## desigual (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *
> Es ist ja auch sehr gut möglich, dass jemand mit der XC-Bude auf nem unbefestigten Waldweg langfetzt, der eigentlich gesperrt ist, weil Jagdrevier. Wenn der dann nem Jäger vor die Linse heizt, während der gerade abdrückt, ist er ja quasi selbst schuld.
> *



Aha dank der debilen Jäger ist dann XC fahren unsicherer als DH 
Das kann jawohl net angehen. Mir stellt sich bei soetwas wieder der Sinn von Jagd nur damit senile  konservative Idioten ihre Waffengeilheit ausleben können müssen Unschuldige sterben.
Ausgewiesene Jagdgebiete gibt es bei uns nicht da steht alle 100 Meter ein Hochsitz herum.


----------



## aramis (3. September 2003)

Bei uns gibts ausgewiesene Jagdgebiete und trotzdem treiben sich da manchmal Leute rum, die da nicht sein sollten...

Dazu gehörten auch debile XC-Heizer 


Der Sinn von Jagd ist die Populationskontrolle. Wenn du glaubst, der Jäger geht, sobald er Bock hat, einfach irgendwo in den Wald, wartet bis ein Tier vorbeikommt, knallt das ab, und nimmt das mit heim, dann haste keinen Plan. 
Die Diskussion hat jetzt nix mehr mit dem eigentlichen Topic zu tun. Deswegen möchte ich noch mal darauf hinweißen, dass ich nicht versuche, den Jäger, der den Christophe abgeknallt hat, zu entschuldigen. Das kann durchaus auch ein schießwütiger Irrer gewesen sein, man weiß es eben halt nicht genau.


----------



## desigual (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von aramis _
> *Bei uns gibts ausgewiesene Jagdgebiete und trotzdem treiben sich da manchmal Leute rum, die da nicht sein sollten...
> 
> Dazu gehörten auch debile XC-Heizer
> *



Bei uns gibt es im Wald keine Schilder ausgewiesenes Jagdgebiet und trotzdem stehen hier alle Nase lang die Aussitchtstürmchen herum inwieweit die noch genutzt werden kann ich nicht beantworten aber sobald ich einmal bei meiner Waldtour einen Schuss höre werde ich persönlich Northshoretrails aus den Dingern bauen.


----------



## KingDingeling (8. September 2003)

Aber hier nun die oft sehbehinderten pensionierten hobbyjäger in schutz zu nehmen finde ich echt ********!! Jäger sind wie bereits erwähnt zur Populationskontrolle da  und dies bedeutet für mich das der Jäger das zu erlegende Wild erstmal 100% identifizieren müssen! Ausserdem dürfen nur bestimmte Tiere gejagt werden (Kranke Tiere etc.)
Da meine Eltern ne Kneipe in nem Kuhdorf haben treiben sich da oft Jäger rum und ich kann aus Erzählungen nur sagen das diese Leute oft nicht am Ökosystem sondern vielmehr am Abfeuern einer Waffe interessiert sind!!

Ausserdem: Wie kann man einen Radfahrer mit Wild verwechseln!?!

Ich glaube kaum das er mit Geweih und Tarnklamotten MTB gefahren ist...

In dem Fall: Dreckiger Jäger!!! Wird aber seines Lebens wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr froh!

Mein Beileid!!!!


----------



## desigual (8. September 2003)

KingDingeling hat es leider auf den Punkt gebracht. Das schiessen Kranker Tiere ist Aufgabe des Försters.
Jäger hingegen sind überwiegend konservative senile alte Säcke die gern rumballern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (8. September 2003)

Wo steht da was von Förster? 
Obwohl das natürlich teilweise richtig ist.

Außerdem wird hier niemand in Schutz genommen. Desigual, du bist doch auch nur so ein Spinner, wie die ganzen alten Säcke, die sich über Biker aufregen, nur weil mal einer (oder auch zwei oder drei) zu schnell an ihm vorbeigefahren ist und weil er in der Zeitung gelesen hat, dass irgendwo auf dieser Welt mal ein Biker ein kleines Mädchen totgefahren hat (oder vielleicht sogar einen Jäger ).

Entgegen deinem Namen ist mir das jetzt ziemlich 'igual'. Ich möchte, was den Christophe angeht, nochmal mein Beileid aussprechen und verabschiede mich aus der Diskussion. Ihr könnt euch ja noch ein wenig weiter über Jäger aufregen.

Aramis


----------



## KingDingeling (9. September 2003)

VERDAMMTE JÄGER!!!


----------



## Thaischarf (9. September 2003)

Kinder...

Für sich alles Anspruch nehmen aber jedem anderen das gleiche verwehren. Die können genau so gut jagen wie du fahren, vor allem durfen die es auch noch...


----------



## desigual (9. September 2003)

Es geht nicht darum jmd den Spass zu verbieten es get darum Spass zu welchem Preis.
Jäger hantieren bekanntlich mit Waffen allerdings oftmals in einem Zustand in dem Sie noch nicht mal mehr für das führen eines Fahrzeugs (auch eine Waffe aber ein harmlosere) tauglich wären.
Würden die waffengeilen Jäger etwas mehr Sorgfalt bei der Zielauswahl an den Tag legen und das "Zielwasser" weglassen könnte ein Großteil der Unfälle vermieden werden.
Dieser Fall, so bedauerlich er auch ist, ist leider kein Einzelfall. Und um zusehen in welchem Zustand die Jäger in den Wald gehen muss ich nur die Dorfkneipen abklappern.


----------



## KingDingeling (9. September 2003)

Was soll denn dieser sinnfreie Beitrag????


----------



## derausdemnorden (9. September 2003)

ich denke er meint: obwohl du fahren kennst, kannst du ungewollt andere schädigen oder verletzen.
oder etwa nicht?


----------



## Deleted 9600 (9. September 2003)

Wenn mich ein Jäger oder wer auch immer anschiessen würde... dann müsste seine Familie viel Zeit für die Besuche an seinem Krankenbett einplanen.


----------



## KingDingeling (9. September 2003)

jau dat is wohl war! Aber selbst ne Klofrau kann jemanden mit dem Teller Pfennige eeeh cents schwer verletzen... ich mein nur bei nem Job oder Hobby bei dem ne Waffe dazu gehört sollte man gaaaanz sicher sein das dieser jemand auch dafür geeignet ist!

deshalb bitte keine zusammenhanglose Vergleiche...

Greetz


----------



## wodka o (9. September 2003)

An die ganzen "neuen": Könnt ihr eure IMO sinnlose Diskussion bitte im Open Trails Forum weiterführen? Das hier ist das Tialforum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KingDingeling (9. September 2003)

Bisher war der Thread nich sinnlos... kaum kommen "neue" soll er sinnlos sein verschoben werden! Nananana


----------



## wodka o (9. September 2003)

Wer lesen kann...:


> ...eure IMO sinnlose Diskussion...


Ich habe nicht geschrieben das der Thread sinnlos ist, nur eure Diskussion. 
Und das "neue" war nur auf das Trialforum bezogen, nicht auf die gesamte IBC.


----------



## Trialmatze (9. September 2003)

Hallo....geht biken!!!


----------



## KingDingeling (9. September 2003)

dachte Du wärst aus Versehens auf die Tastatur gekommen...

Naja weiss nich was IMO heisst... aber wenn es was liebes ist SORRY!!!!


----------



## dnM (29. April 2004)

aloha mädels

falls ihr euch wundert wieso ich das hier rauskrame... irgendwer hats verlinkt in nem anderen thread mit dem thema..



euer problem ist.. ihr verallgemeinert genausoschlimm wie die, welche rumrennen und erzählen alle radfahrer wären idioten, wie die wander, welche behaupten wir machen alles kaputt..

ihr seid genauso, aber muckiert euch drüber was andere tun

mag sein das wenige jäger so sind, alle die ich kenne sind anständige menschen, die sehr bedacht darauf sind das nix passiert
safety first

überall gibts idioten, daher sollte man nur nicht gleich auf alle anderen schließen


----------



## Sanitoeter (29. April 2004)

desigual schrieb:
			
		

> Bei uns gibt es im Wald keine Schilder ausgewiesenes Jagdgebiet und trotzdem stehen hier alle Nase lang die Aussitchtstürmchen herum inwieweit die noch genutzt werden kann ich nicht beantworten aber sobald ich einmal bei meiner Waldtour einen Schuss höre werde ich persönlich Northshoretrails aus den Dingern bauen.



looooooool... Ich helf mit... Wollte mir sowieso mal son paar "Hühnerleitern" innen Wald pflanzen...

Ne, aber Ladys... beruhigt euch mal, setzt euch auf euer Bike (solange es nen Saddel hat...) und jopst durche Innenstadt....

Lernt Citytrial, da können nur Bullen kommen und euch wegschicken... aber da wird euch niemand abknallen...

R.I.P.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blind (3. Mai 2004)

KingDingeling schrieb:
			
		

> Ausserdem: Wie kann man einen Radfahrer mit Wild verwechseln!?!
> 
> Ich glaube kaum das er mit Geweih und Tarnklamotten MTB gefahren ist...



sorry aber ich fahr durchaus zumindest mit ner tarnfleck hose 
hab allerdings noch nie n jäger getroffen. und zudem isses selbst dann keien entschuldigung. grundsatz für jäger ist der das erst geschossen werden darf wenn das ziel eindeutig identifiziert ist. 

blind


----------

